# Nishs' plants???



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Does anyone know what kind of plants are in the winner of the Pic contest, I'm new to the plant aspect of aquariums but those things look really cool. Also, what would it take to make those plants flourish like that, I'm going for a real dark swapy, bad ass look, can anyone help???


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I'd say that it looks like a tangled bundle of Vallisneria Americana var. amaricana, previously knowned as V. Gigantae, and some Zosterella Dubia in the front, it could though also be Potamogeton Gayi.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with Pterogho.But i believe that you need a great amount of light (+ other stuff like fertilization) in order to achieve this 'jungle' look.


----------

